# China now has the largest middle class globally.



## BOBO (Dec 13, 2011)

It appears that China as a country completely outclasses the USA.  The gist of the article is that the USA has a polarized society & that in turn created a polarized government... relegating America to a "once was" status.  As much as I hate to admit it I believe they are right.  China's ability to bring capitalism on line successfully as America once did seems to be what has made China great.  I wonder what will be the fate of the western nations & their welfare state mentality?


Chinese Model: Why China Does Capitalism Better than U.S. - TIME


----------



## DiamondDave (Dec 13, 2011)

opinion fluff piece

next


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 13, 2011)

They also have the largest English speaking population in the world.


----------



## occupied (Dec 13, 2011)

I guess when you have a single ruling party that stomps liberals to death it makes it a lot easier to keep people right where you want them.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 13, 2011)

occupied said:


> I guess when you have a single ruling party that stomps liberals to death it makes it a lot easier to keep people right where you want them.



yeah,, hang on to that thought while you champion obamie and his unfettered spending cause the chinese dey own yer liberal ass.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 13, 2011)

BOBO said:


> It appears that China as a country completely outclasses the USA.  The gist of the article is that the USA has a polarized society & that in turn created a polarized government... relegating America to a "once was" status.  As much as I hate to admit it I believe they are right.  China's ability to bring capitalism on line successfully as America once did seems to be what has made China great.  I wonder what will be the fate of the western nations & their welfare state mentality?
> 
> 
> Chinese Model: Why China Does Capitalism Better than U.S. - TIME



Population of China:  1,339,724,852
Population of US:         312,765,000

Each class is larger!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 13, 2011)

They have all our money so they can afford it.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> They also have the largest English speaking population in the world.




No, they don't.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2011)

Of course, let's not actually look at what constitutes 'middle class' in each country...


----------



## theHawk (Dec 14, 2011)

Yea, if you actually believe that then go ahead and move there.


Its still a third world shit hole and will be for decades.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2011)

theHawk said:


> Yea, if you actually believe that then go ahead and move there.
> 
> 
> Its still a third world shit hole and will be for decades.





Refuting a bullshit position does not require you to go too far the other way. Really.


----------



## oreo (Dec 14, 2011)

BOBO said:


> It appears that China as a country completely outclasses the USA.  The gist of the article is that the USA has a polarized society & that in turn created a polarized government... relegating America to a "once was" status.  As much as I hate to admit it I believe they are right.  China's ability to bring capitalism on line successfully as America once did seems to be what has made China great.  I wonder what will be the fate of the western nations & their welfare state mentality?
> 
> 
> Chinese Model: Why China Does Capitalism Better than U.S. - TIME



Well YEAH--they have all of our manufacturing jobs over there--and are getting more--since *Obama's JOB Czar*--Jeffrey Immelt--CEO of General Electric just signed a partnership with China to compete against American built Boeing.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/18/business/global/18plane.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## Steelplate (Dec 14, 2011)

oreo said:


> BOBO said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that China as a country completely outclasses the USA.  The gist of the article is that the USA has a polarized society & that in turn created a polarized government... relegating America to a "once was" status.  As much as I hate to admit it I believe they are right.  China's ability to bring capitalism on line successfully as America once did seems to be what has made China great.  I wonder what will be the fate of the western nations & their welfare state mentality?
> ...



Get the fuck out of here.... This must be the Conservative method of assigning blame... forget everything that happened in the past, and blame Obama.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 14, 2011)

oreo said:


> BOBO said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that China as a country completely outclasses the USA.  The gist of the article is that the USA has a polarized society & that in turn created a polarized government... relegating America to a "once was" status.  As much as I hate to admit it I believe they are right.  China's ability to bring capitalism on line successfully as America once did seems to be what has made China great.  I wonder what will be the fate of the western nations & their welfare state mentality?
> ...




They don't wanna hear that stuff.


----------



## Steelplate (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh... you don't want to hear about outsourcing... it's a Corporations right to do so.. it's their money, right?

It doesn't matter that their actions are downright traitorous to our country and it's people, does it? this has been the "conservative stance" ever since I started debating this very damned thing.

But now, it's a different story, right? Fuck off.


----------



## Zander (Dec 14, 2011)

The Chinese define their official poverty level as  < $90/year 

I wonder what "middle class" is defined as?


----------



## Crackerjack (Dec 14, 2011)

theHawk said:


> Yea, if you actually believe that then go ahead and move there.
> 
> 
> Its still a third world shit hole and will be for decades.


There's one person who's never been there.


----------



## Crackerjack (Dec 14, 2011)

Zander said:


> The Chinese define their official poverty level as  < $90/year
> 
> I wonder what "middle class" is defined as?


The average factory worker makes about $150/month.  I don't think they'd consider that middle class, but that's at least a baseline for you.


----------



## waltky (Feb 7, 2012)

Granny says dey ain't gonna have a middle class if dey ain't got no `lectricical...

*China to face electricity shortages?*
_Feb. 7 (UPI) -- China could face power supply outages this year due to a shortage of coal, China's Electricity Council warned._


> CEC, an association representing power firms, estimates the country's power shortages to reach 40 million kilowatts in 2012, compared with a 30 million kilowatt shortage in 2011, it said on its Web site.  China relies on coal for more than 70 percent of its energy needs.  To address electricity supply shortages, CEC recommended differentiating electricity charges, limiting exports of electricity-consuming products and increasing the development of hydropower and nuclear power plants.
> 
> Acknowledging projections that China's economy -- the world's second biggest -- is headed for a slowdown in 2012, CEC said the country's power supply could still be affected by other factors besides energy-consuming economic growth, including strained coal supply and drought, which could threaten hydropower.  CEC urged China's coal sector to increase coal production and imports and also to restrict exports of the raw commodity.  CEC projects coal usage by China's power plants to reach 150 million tons in 2012, requiring an extra 300 million tons of new coal supplies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 7, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Population of China:  1,339,724,852
> Population of US:         312,765,000
> 
> Each class is larger!


That and I wonder what their tax system looks like, what the average person ends up paying at the end of the year.


----------

